# Surf Rod Blanks



## texaskbar (Jun 3, 2009)

Any one know where we can find these extreame blanks these days . I had my rods stolen years ago in California . Want to build me some more big boys . Loved them . One piece rods like that hard to pack but have a great feeling for fish biting them .


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

Did you by chance even "try" to google "surf rod blanks" ?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Theres not much to offer in one piece these days over 10-11'. The ferruls are so good in a quality 2 pieceblank you cant tell its 2 piece and bite detection should have nothing to do with it. You also get a much straighter product with todays two piece and could spline the rod to your casting or fish fighting needs.Properlyjoined, a 2 peiceshould never come apart while fishing. No one in there right mind should want to lug around a 15' surf rod. 

You being a California dude you can appreciate that seeker has come out with a batch of new surf blanks and rods designed from lots of input from east coasters. Check em out. Lamiglass, AFAW, Breakaway and batson are some others to check too.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

http://www.cuiproducts.com/Blanks.cfm



i know there are others i just cant think of any off the top of my head. check lamiglass and seeker.


----------

